# Habitation Door Clip-help



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

My door retaining clip(habitation) has worn and was not holding the door open very well.

I have bought a new set of clips,male and female.The female is fitted to the bodywork with 2 self tapping screws,this one I have fitted no problem.

The male clip(on the door) however is fitted with 2 pop rivets,which makes it harder to change,especially as I don't possess a rivet gun  

I was wondering if it is possible to build up the profile of this male clip with some type of plastic compound material to make it a more positive 'click'.

Anyone had a similar problem ?


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

wakk44 - I have exactly the same problem on my '04 Autotrail Tracker EKS. I will be spending next Saturday looking at the various 'vans at Peterborough to see if there is a better method of holding the door open.

Stuart


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

I've had success in the past with this sort of problem by "painting" the worn part with several coats of superglue. This sets into a plastic film which you build up - it sets quickly, so you can adjust the thickness by adding coats until it fits nicely.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Pop rivets are easy to remove, just drill the heads out and then remove the other bit with pliers. Then you can re-rivet them easily with a rivet gun that can be bought quite cheaply.

If you are attending Peterborough I can bring my drill and rivet gun.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem with one of ours, it had been riveted and they had come loose, and the rest of the original hole was a bit of a mess. I used small rawl plugs and large screws to make up the size. Make sure you add some dum dum to seal as well.


----------

